# Internal Wiring for Sam the Semaphore Man AF758A question



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought a 758a on eBay and someone had changed the internal wiring. I have searched for an internal wiring diagram so that I can return it back to original but cannot seem to find one. Does anyone have such diagram or could suggest where to obtain one?:dunno: Thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

use Google image to find the instruction sheet.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks T-Man but what I have is a 758A and what I need is not the connection diagram but the internal wiring schematic showing the solenoid and wire connect points. I appreciate the response!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I found this and I think it is what you are wanting.
Click on the images to make them bigger.

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...13k1j0i13i30k1j33i160k1j33i21k1.0.ScM9Mmz5qkU


Sorry Broke. I thought I had found it but I can't find it in that mess.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I have one that works. I'll get it out and take a picture of the guts.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Kelpieflyer said:


> I have one that works. I'll get it out and take a picture of the guts.


Thanks Kelpieflyer! That would really be helpful.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

A couple of questions Fred, have you tried hooking it up to see if it operates fully or just partially? Have you removed the bottom panel to see what has been changed and how do you know if it has been changed. The clip on the back of the base is a separate wire that goes to the isolated section of track. I found this pic on ebay to check what you have. Let us know.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> A couple of questions Fred, have you tried hooking it up to see if it operates fully or just partially? Have you removed the bottom panel to see what has been changed and how do you know if it has been changed. The clip on the back of the base is a separate wire that goes to the isolated section of track. I found this pic on ebay to check what you have. Let us know.
> View attachment 422458
> 
> 
> View attachment 422466


Yes I have opened it up and found the yellow wire to the ladder base was incorrectly not soldered. I am aware that the Fahnstock clip connector on the base behind the toolbox goes to the isolated section. My problem now is correlating the colored wires to match what I know should work. My unit is a 758A with two control buttons. The wiring diagram that I downloaded say 758A but only has a one button control. One button = 758, two button = 758A. The photos that you posted help a lot! But the confusion that I have is that the 4 wire rainbow wire is directly attached from the base to the two button control. So I do not know what wires (colors) I need to modify for the two button control and the Fahntock clip. About as clear as mud, I bet.:smilie_auslachen: I am still looking for a correct wiring schematic showing the base, two button and Fhanstock clip.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

If the wires on the base look like the photo, there is no wire to the clip from the button. The piston inside the solenoid contacts the clip and notice the resistor is where the power to the clip comes from. to complete the circuit. If you look at the under side pic of the button the rainbow wires are evident, but notice the black and yellow have 2 wires soldered to the posts. They are the 2 wires that go to the transformer. Black to base post and yellow to 15 volt post. So in total there is 6 wires coming out of the switch. 4 go to the base and 2 go to the transformer. Hope this helped to explain things.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Maybe if kelpieflyer can post a pic of his it might be easier to see, the one I found on the net has the wires wrapped around and it's not the clearest. I found a pic without the wires that shows how the slide that moves with the solenoid piston looks.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> If the wires on the base look like the photo, there is no wire to the clip from the button. The piston inside the solenoid contacts the clip and notice the resistor is where the power to the clip comes from. to complete the circuit. If you look at the under side pic of the button the rainbow wires are evident, but notice the black and yellow have 2 wires soldered to the posts. They are the 2 wires that go to the transformer. Black to base post and yellow to 15 volt post. So in total there is 6 wires coming out of the switch. 4 go to the base and 2 go to the transformer. Hope this helped to explain things.


As usual Cramden, you know your onions! Someone had soldered a wire to the solenoid and there was nothing but one black wire at the button and two yellow. I disconnected the extra wire at the solenoid and soldered a black wire to the button switch. Works fine! Thanks for all the help!:appl:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad you got it straightened out. Now, on to the next adventure!:appl:


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello Broke, I just looked at mine. You need to solder a black wire to the black wire in the control box and run it to the base post of your transformer. Otherwise it looks exactly like mine. Now I have a question. I have one where the man jumps back into the house, but does not come out. I checked continuity between the black wire on the condenser and the red wire, and there is continuity. I am not an electrical expert (except for wiring a house). Does anyone have any suggestions/ advice?


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I did not see Cramden's advise before I posted mine. Glad it works. But I still could use some help.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

dooper said:


> I did not see Cramden's advise before I posted mine. Glad it works. But I still could use some help.


Dooper, I am assuming that if Sam comes out but won't go back then the solenoid must be good. Perhaps it is binding at the core or the mechanism the Sam stands on. Or it perhaps could be the power through the double button (Green Button) not getting to on side of the solenoid. Or one side winding of the solenoid. You can easily check with a VOM or even just a lamp. Good luck! I am sure that there are many more that can explain it more clearly than me and my fuddled mind.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

dooper said:


> Hello Broke, I just looked at mine. You need to solder a black wire to the black wire in the control box and run it to the base post of your transformer. Otherwise it looks exactly like mine. Now I have a question. I have one where the man jumps back into the house, but does not come out. I checked continuity between the black wire on the condenser and the red wire, and there is continuity. I am not an electrical expert (except for wiring a house). Does anyone have any suggestions/ advice?


 Dooper,
If you read Tom's advice in this post it might be a way to eliminate some things and narrow down what might be the problem.http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=159513 hope this might help.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Problem solved! I knew that Sam was not the problem, so I removed the wire going up the pole, cleaned and straightened it, and Sam now works properly. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

dooper said:


> Problem solved! I knew that Sam was not the problem, so I removed the wire going up the pole, cleaned and straightened it, and Sam now works properly. Thanks for all your help.


What is nice about American Flyer is that the technology is usually simple and by using common sense, one can figure it out. I am glad that you resolved the problem. It is great that we have so many experts who are willing to help on this forum!:appl:


----------

